# Any successful MRV using wireless home network??



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

MY HR2x HD DVRs are a long distance from my PC and 2Wire wireless DSL router and I don't want to run coax or Ethernet all over the house and therefore, hardwired or DECA installation for MRV is not practical in my situation.

I would like to know if anyone has been successful with using wireless bridges for Internet and MRV with a setup similar to mine and whether a router upgrade would help.

Thanks


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

You must have coax going to your DVR's so why isn't DECA an option?


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> You must have coax going to your DVR's so why isn't DECA an option?


Doesn't the DECA have to be connected to the router via Ethernet and the HD DVR by coax if I want Internet and MRV? Besides, I would rather not have to spend $150 and have to have a tech run cables all over and swap out my dish. Both of my HD DVRs have two coax cables coming from the dish.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I used a Wireless N connection for a year or so between the router and 2 DVRs for MRV between those and two wired DVRs in the livingroom. I can only say it worked for me and your installation may vary.

I converted to DECA when I added a 5th DVR and now use a wireless connection back to the router but all MRV is on the DECA cloud. I see no difference.

Again, wireless depends on many local variables. But N worked for me.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

"sailermon" said:


> MY HR2x HD DVRs are a long distance from my PC and 2Wire wireless DSL router and I don't want to run coax or Ethernet all over the house and therefore, hardwired or DECA installation for MRV is not practical in my situation.
> 
> I would like to know if anyone has been successful with using wireless bridges for Internet and MRV with a setup similar to mine and whether a router upgrade would help.
> 
> Thanks


The 2wire dsl router is a pos and is very unlikely to work well in wireless mrv. However even if you did upgrade to a better router it is very unlikely to get 100% reliable in mrv. It'll likely be just good enough to tease you that it is then aggravate you when it fails. It would be good enough for just the Internet and vod though because it's not streaming, only downloading. If you want mrv you'll need to either run the ethernet or pay for the deca.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

sailermon said:


> MY HR2x HD DVRs are a long distance from my PC and 2Wire wireless DSL router


Stop right there........

The odds are, given the router you have, and your stated distance issue, you will not have a smooth connection - especially for HD.

Instead of paying for a new router - take the money and have D* install DECA.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

DECA to the DVR's will take no extra coax to have installed. The only extra coax "might" be to run a coax to the location of your router for the installation of the broadband DECA connection so that your DVR's can have Internet connectivity.

It really shouldn't be that painful.

I ran a wireless N network for MRV all the way through the Beta Testing...it worked most of the time with only a few hiccups. However, I was also only transmitting the wireless signal about 20-25 feet...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

sailermon said:


> MY HR2x HD DVRs are a long distance from my PC and 2Wire wireless DSL router and I don't want to run coax or Ethernet all over the house and therefore, hardwired or DECA installation for MRV is not practical in my situation.
> 
> I would like to know if anyone has been successful with using wireless bridges for Internet and MRV with a setup similar to mine and whether a router upgrade would help.
> 
> Thanks


I had one receiver hard-wired and the other connected wirelessly through a WRT54G wireless bridge and MRV worked okay for SD. I did notice some hic-cups every now and then. I could almost guarantee that I could not have done that with HD.

- Merg


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Stop right there........
> 
> The odds are, given the router you have, and your stated distance issue, you will not have a smooth connection - especially for HD.
> 
> Instead of paying for a new router - take the money and have D* install DECA.


OP did not state distance. I have a floor issue where the router is on a second floor and the DVR is on the first floor and things have been streaming fine until very recently where I suspect a failing router.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

gphvid said:


> OP did not state distance.





sailermon said:


> MY HR2x HD DVRs are a long distance from my PC and 2Wire wireless DSL router....


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I had a wireless n network that was nearly flawless for MRV. I had my router (Linksys WRT610N) at one end of the main floor of my house with the DVR at that location hard wired to it. I had one DVR in the bedroom at the other end of the house (though only threough one wall) connected via a WET600N, and another DVR in the basement with another WET600N. The MRV was segregated to the 5GHz band all by itself. 

This setup worked extrememly well, but of course, YMMV.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


>


So are mine and they work fine...


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

gphvid said:


> So are mine and they work fine...


Same model router as the OP? (It's known to not be reliable.)


----------

